
Awesome Python - sonabinu
https://github.com/vinta/awesome-python
======
danpalmer
There's lots of great stuff in the Python community, lots of very mature, high
quality packages.

As with all ecosystems, there's also rubbish, and there's certainly some
rubbish on this list. It would be wrong to name packages, but it makes me
question "Awesome X" lists, their intentions, the skill in curation behind
them, and their usefulness to newcomers.

I would personally not use inclusion on an "Awesome X" list as a signal of
quality. The lists have assumed a purely discovery based role for me, which is
a shame, because the idea of a curated set of packages or tools for newcomers
to an ecosystem is a great one.

~~~
dharmab
In my experience, Awesome lists are not often maintained and become out of
date within months.

~~~
sramsay
Which suggests that what we really need is a curated Awesome list of Awesome
lists.

~~~
indigo945
They exist. The easiest way to discover them is through a curated awesome list
of awesome lists of awesome lists [0].

[0]: [https://github.com/jonatasbaldin/awesome-awesome-
awesome](https://github.com/jonatasbaldin/awesome-awesome-awesome)

------
js2
I'm not sure I'd call this list curated. It would be nice if it were a bit
more opinionated. Where there are multiple libraries in a category it provides
no guidance on how to choose one over another. Also, in some of the
categories, clear winners exist today. For example in the testing category,
just use pytest, and run it with tox.

I was going to submit a PR, but the repo has hundreds of PRs and 60 issues
already open.

So yeah, it's more a Python smörgåsbord than a curated list. In the end, I'm
not sure it's much better than using a search engine.

~~~
an4rchy
I think it's still a great starting point, especially, for someone who has no
place to start when looking for specific libraries. It would be good to
annotate with perhaps a Pros/Cons for each item in that list (pull requests,
maybe?). So that you can choose whatever fits your needs.

------
jemurray
‘pip’ needs a download counter to feed stats necessary to generate this list
automatically.

~~~
deathanatos
pip has a download counter.

I don't think downloads is a direct measure of good/"awesomeness"; low-level
libraries that get linked in often, for example, get a higher download count
for that, but might not be something often needed by an end user. (In Rust, I
see the library for Aho-Corasick all the time, for example.)

In Python, I believe pyasn1 is in the top 10; but parsing raw ASN.1 is
probably not something a dev should be doing that often; a higher-level
library like cryptography would probably be more appropriate.

------
Myrmornis
Looks useful but isn't 62k stars a lot?

~~~
thelastbender12
I use Github stars to bookmark a repo I might need later. 62k is not a very
big number that way I'd think.

~~~
Myrmornis
I think the scale on which to measure the number of github stars is what
quantile it lies at in the distribution of github stars across projects. I'm
not sure what quantile exactly 62k is, but it's very high.

